# Agreed Value Valuation



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys

I've been asked by my insurance company to provide a valuation from a "specialist source such as a car club official" to support my agreed value application. Does anyone know if the owners club has someone who can provide a valuation? If not, recommendations for someone who can help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Are you a member of the GTROC? Not sure if they could provide a valuation but would've thought a Skyline specialist (any on here) could do it fairly accurately.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

most insurance companies will accept a value from the owners club . Ive done quite a few for stageas.

Ive found a nice official looking form helps a lot


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll try sending the GTROC an email and see what they say.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

or you can call us tomorrow.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

What Dave says. Go to a tuner and get an engineers report.

I know people in clubs who's only knowledge of their super-duper parts is that they are purple.


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

davew said:


> or you can call us tomorrow.


Thanks Dave, sorry I didn't see your post until it was too late to call on Friday. I will give you a call on Monday during my lunch break. I clarified with my insurer and they are happy for a tuner to supply a signed valuation. I was going to call Bobby at Zealou5 as they did the undersealing, but apparently it has to be someone who hasn't worked on the car.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I've got to do the same exercise for my insurance renewal (I wasn't asked to do it last year though). The problem now is that the car has been sorn since 1st November and I certainly won't be driving it anywhere now to get a valuation/inspection done.


----------

